# Two pigeons need a home together



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*Two pigeons in Nebraska needing a home together*

These two pigeon even though they were raised from babies were reported to us on 911 Pigeon Alert in hope that we could find them a home. Lori would like them to stay together and not be separated. We told Lori to post on PT, but she asked if we would do it for her and that we post information from her email.

I live in Nebraska. My husband built a cabinet cage for them for inside our house. They are, we learned through careful search, Rock Feral Doves or Pigeons. They are beautiful birds, with full feathers and able to fly. I have had problems with asthma since they have gotten bigger. I told my husband that we made need to find another home for them because of the affect it is having on my asthma. We don't want to just set them free in the wild since they were raised in our home. We are fond of them but recognize the need for change. I believe they are both male because of the way they conduct themselves. They have eaten well with a combo of Zupreem Fruitblend flavor diet, misc. dove seed, parakeet seed from Earl May. Plus, we have given them Avian Grit Plus. We also have given them Culligan Quality water. We have cared for them as we have our other birds. I found it hard to let my husband know that I didn't think I could keep them any longer. Now that we have raised them to full grown it is getting harder to keep up with the cleaning. I am concerned about the excessive extras in the air. I have had problems with asthma flare ups all summer. I find that because of health concerns ect.. that we need to find other living arrangements for them. I have never had them outside since we realized they were ready to fly away. We didn't want to lose them. We live on the out skirts of our town near farming areas. We are afraid to set them free because they have never been outside in the wild. We are afraid that they will be hawk bait for sure. I will provide any pictures or information needed. I just want to find someone to carry on the care and love that we have given them. I wouldn't be able to sleep right if I didn't know that we had done the right thing by these two beautiful birds. Sincerely, Lori Here is Lori's email address to get in contact with her [email protected] and a couple of pictures, but aren't very good. 

If you would like you can email her and she would be happy to send you other pictures of them.


----------

